# I found the baby!



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I was cleaning my 30 gallon and realized as I was suctioning the gravel that I'd sucked up a baby (wasn't anticipating little ones yet). I stupidly put it in my 5 gallon quarantine tank with the filter running........he disappeared and I thought he got sucked up. Well, in the meantime, to prepare for mollies I put my little pleco in my 30 gallon tank. I unplugged the heater and filter and just let the tank sit there till I got around to cleaning the gravel and what not. So today, I am cleaning it and there he is!! I just couldn't see him. I put him in a fishbowl by himself, no gravel........ He must be a strong little sucker. He survived the fish in my community tank, he survived the cold water of the 5 gallon, he survived having no food (well, he probably had food in the gravel, huh?). 

I was so happy to see him!!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

It's always a big bonus when you have a suprise and that suprise turns out to be the coolest one ever.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes it is!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

a baby what?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Swordtail.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats on the baby!!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks! And now I have 13 mollies too, but the first swordtail baby is staying with me..... I put him through enough that he clearly wants to be here.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol  Im hoping to keep some of my mollie fry. so far i have not lost a single one since they where born so im realy happy What type of mollies are they?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Black mollies. One passed away today btw. 

What are yours?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

The moms a Silver mollie but im thinking the father was something elce. I have 3 darker fry than the others(total 7). They are so cute! About 2 1/2 weeks old at the moment.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

How big are they at 2 1/2 weeks? 

They are really cute little things....its so funny how the mollies follow the little swordtail around.....


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

um 2cm i think. How about yours?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

About the size of a grain of rice.......what is that, a centimeter?


----------



## TobiDee (Apr 12, 2006)

Congrats on the fry!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you!!! I love having them, they are more fun and way cuter than I imagined... I never thought I'd be so into this.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

the first week i was glued to my tank lol. A cm is about the size of your pinky finger nail. (if its not huge lol)


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

TobiDee thats one huge mollie in that pic you have!!!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh no, my babies aren't a cm then....... They're basically a grain of rice with eyeballs. BUT, they are good eaters and are still swimming so I think most of them will make it! I just want to see them grow!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

they grow realy realy fast!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

